# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  جريدة الغد التحدي حصريا على منتدى الحصن

## تحية عسكريه

ليونيل ميسي لاعب من كوكب آخر والأكثر دخلا في العالم

نشر: 24/3/2010 الساعة .GMT+2 ) 00:48 a.m ) </SPAN>| 





الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي خرج من عباءة ماردونا-(رويترز) 

*مدريد* -شبه ميسي مرارا وتكرارا باسطورة الكرة الارجنتينية دييغو مارادونا، لكنه بات الان في الطريق الى تخطيه ليصبح اسطورة بحد ذاتها بعد تسجيله الهدف تلو الاخر لفريق برشلونة الذي بدأ يعتمد عليه كليا خصوصا هذا الموسم.
وكان ميسي الذي اختير افضل لاعب في العالم العام الماضي بحسب مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية المتخصصة بكرة القدم، وبحسب الاستفتاء السنوي للاتحاد الدولي، ساهم بشكل كبير في فوز فريقه بسداسية نادرة، وتألق في كل مسابقة شارك فيها وتحديدا دوري ابطال اوروبا الذي توج هدافا لها برصيد 10 اهداف بينها احد هدفي المباراة النهائية ضد مانشستر يونايتد.
الارقام التي يحققها ميسي في الاونة الاخيرة جنونية: لقد سجل ثمانية اهداف في مدى اسبوع واحد، و11 هدفا من اصل 15 سجلها فريقه في مختلف المسابقات.
جاءت ثلاثيته الرائعة في مرمى سرقسطة الاحد الماضي (4-2) ومن بينها الهدف الثاني الذي جاء بعد مجهود فني خارق، بعد ثلاثية ولا اروع ايضا في مرمى فالنسيا قبل 10 ايام، بالاضافة الى ثنائية في مرمى الميريا (2-2)، وهدف الفوز في مرمى ملقة (2-1)، بالاضافة الى ثنائيته في مرمى شتوتغارت الالماني في مباريات الاياب من الدور الثاني لدوري ابطال اوروبا.
بيد ان ميسي المتواضع الذي يتصدر ترتيب الهدافين في الليغا برصيد 25 هدفا في 27 مباراة، يؤكد بانه لولا المجهود الذي يبذله زملاؤه لما تمكن من تحقيق هذا الانجازات ويقول في هذا الصدد "على الرغم من انني انهي الهجمات، فان الفضل يعود الى جميع افراد الفريق. فالفريق لا يعتمد علي فقط".
ونال ميسي الاشادة من كل حدب وصوب بعد مباراته ضد سرقسطة وقال مدرب الاخير خوسيه اوريليو غاي "لقد شاهدت مارادونا، لكن النسخة الاسرع منه".
وكان لسان حال لاعب وسط سرقسطة اندر مماثلا عندما قال "من الصعب ايقافه عندما تكون الكرة في حوزته وهو يستطيع تغيير مجرى المباراة في اي لحظة. ربما ليس من طينة البشر العاديين".
اما مدرب برشلونة جوزيب غوارديولا فرد على الصحافيين الذين سألوه رأيه عن هدف ميسي الثاني فاجابهم "ليس لدي شيء اقوله، لم اعد اجد الكلمات لاصف "ليو"، اترك لكم المجال لايجاد الكلمات المناسبة".
وحيت الصحف الاسبانية الانجاز الجديد لميسي ووصفته بانه "اله كرة القدم" بحسب صحيفة "سبورت" الكاتالونية، وب"العظيم" بحسب صحيفة "موندو ديبورتيفو". اما صحيفة "ال بريوديكو دي كاتالونيا" فقالت "حتى مارادونا لا يستطيع القيام بما فعله ميسي".
ولم يكتف مدرب ديبورتيفو لا كورونيا ميغيل انخل لوتينا بالاشادة بميسي بل اعتبره افضل من مارادونا بقوله "قلتها من فترة طويلة، ميسي هو الاقوى، انه افضل لاعب رأيته في حياتي، انه اقوى من مارادونا".
واضاف "ربما يكون مارادونا افضل في الركلات الثابتة، لكن ميسي اسرع بكثير واكثر دقة".
في المقابل وصف رئيس نادي برشلونة جوان لابورتا ميسي البالغ من العمر 22 عاما، بانه الافضل في تاريخ الفريق الكاتالوني الى "جانب الهولندي الطائر يوهان كرويف ومارادونا".
حتى نجوم ريال مدريد لم يترددوا بالاشادة بانجازات ميسي وقال عنه مدافع الفريق الملكي السابق مانولو سانشيس الذي يعمل حاليا مستشارا رياضيا: "كريستيانو رونالدو هو احد افضل اللاعبين في العالم حاليا، لكن ميسي هو الافضل".
وتأمل الارجنتين باكملها ان تنتقل عدوى نجاحات ميسي الى صفوف المنتخب الوطني المدعو الى احراز كأس العالم المقبلة في جنوب افريقيا للمرة الاولى منذ العام 1986 عندما قاده الاسطورة مارادونا (المدرب الحالي للمنتخب) الى اللقب في مكسيكو، ليؤكد ميسي دخوله الاسطورة من بابها العريض.
*اللاعب الأكثر دخلا في العالم*
حصل الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي جوهرة كرة القدم العالمية على امتياز جديد بتربعه على ترتيب اللاعبين الأكثر دخلا في العالم برصيد سنوي بلغ 33 مليون يورو، بحسب تحقيق لمجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية الصادرة امس الثلاثاء.
واذا كان البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو مهاجم ريال مدريد الاسباني هو الاول على صعيد الراتب السنوي، فان ميسي تصدر لائحة اللاعبين الأكثر دخلا (راتبا ورعاية واعلانات...)، مقتنصا المركز الاول من الانجليزي ديفيد بيكهام المعار الى ميلان الايطالي والذي دخل في حسابه 4. 30 مليون يورو العام الماضي ليحل ثانيا في الترتيب. وأكمل رونالدو المنصة بحلوله ثالثا مع 30 مليون يورو.
وكان ميسي (22 عاما) الذي اختير افضل لاعب في العالم العام الماضي بحسب المجلة وبحسب الاستفتاء السنوي للاتحاد الدولي، ساهم بشكل كبير في فوز فريقه بسداسية نادرة، وتألق في كل مسابقة شارك فيها وتحديدا دوري ابطال اوروبا الذي توج هدافا لها برصيد 10 اهداف بينها احد هدفي المباراة النهائية ضد مانشستر يونايتد.وعلى صعيد المدربين، حل البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو مدرب انتر ميلان الايطالي أولا مع 13 مليون يورو.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الوحدات ينهض على حساب "النهضة" وشباب الأردن ينتزع نقطة ثمينة 



نشر: 24/3/2010 الساعة .GMT+2 ) 00:48 a.m ) </SPAN>| 




لاعب الوحدات احمد عبدالحليم (يمين) يحاول اجتياز لاعب النهضة محمد الشامسي في لقاء أمس في عمان - (تصوير: جهاد النجار) 

*ختام ذهاب الدور الأول لمسابقة كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم*
*عاطف عساف وخالد خطاطبة*

*عمان* - تابع فريق شباب الأردن مشوار الألق في مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم، وانتزع نقطة ثمينة من مضيفه صحم العماني بعد التعادل 0-0، في اللقاء الذي جمع بين الفريقين يوم أمس في استاد السيب، في ختام ذهاب الدور الأول من البطولة، ليرتفع رصيد شباب الأردن الى 5 نقاط في المجموعة الأولى، في حين ارتفع رصيد صحم الى 4 نقاط، في الوقت الذي التقى فيه الكرامة السوري مع اهلي صنعاء.
بدوره سجل فريق الوحدات فوزا مستحقا على ضيفه النهضة العماني بنتيجة 2-0، ونهض من سباته في اللقاء الذي جرى بين الفريقين يوم أمس في استاد الملك عبدالله الثاني، ليضع الوحدات أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده فيما بقي رصيد النهضة خاليا منها، وشهدت هذه المجموعة الخامسة تصدر الرفاع البحريني برصيد 9 نقاط بعد ان غلب ضيفه الريان القطري 2-0، ليتجمد رصيد الاخير عند 6 نقاط. 
*الوحدات 2 النهضة 0*
بادر لاعبو الوحدات الى الهجوم في وقت مبكر، وعملوا على وضع الكرة في الثلث الاخير وفق اسلوب قوامه 4-4-2، بعد ان تقدم احمد كشكش الى جوار محمود شلباية، وانطلق رأفت علي من الميسرة وفي الركن الاخر احمد عبدالحليم، في حين شغل عامر ذيب مقدمة الوسط وتولى محمد جمال عملية التحضير، وساهمت تحركات رأفت علي بخلخلة الخط الخلفي وبالاخص بين قلبي الدفاع بابا اسكا ونادر سلوم، كاد الوحدات يفك الشيفرة الدفاعية في وقت مبكر من فرصة حقيقية، عندما ولج محمود شلباية من ميسرة وقدم كرة ولا احلى لزميله كشكش الذي غمزها بالمرمى، وقبل ان تتجاوز الخط انبرى المدافع اسكا وحولها لركنية، واستغل الوحدات تأخر النهضة بالدخول في اجواء المباراة، فأبقى على ايقاعه الهجومي وعمد الى التنويع في اساليبه وبالاخص في تهيئة الكرات أمام المدفعجي احمد عبد الحليم، الذي قذف أكثر من كرة جاورت الاخشاب، وفي مرات اخرى تصدى لها الحارس احمد الخاطري، وان كانت عرضيات احمد عبد الحليم القوية تربك الخط الخلفي بما في ذلك الكرات المعكوسة من محمد المحارمة ومحمد الضميري، وان كان الانسجام ضعيفا بين شلباية وكشكش في احتلال المكان المناسب، وكان رأفت يلجأ الى تبادل المراكز مع عامر ذيب للافلات من الرقابة وتعزيز دور العمق الهجومي لابقاء مرمى الخاطري تحت التهديد، فأرسل رأفت واحدة غمزها شلباية من مواجهته للحارس علت العارضة.
أمام هذا الوضع حاول النهضة الاعتماد على المناولات الطويلة صوب فيتور هيوجو وسالم الشامسي، وكانت بعض الهبات تربك الخط الخلفي وعامر شفيع الذي سيطر على رأسية فيتور والغالبية من الكرات العرضية المرسلة من محمد الشامسي وعبد العظيم سعد، ومع ذلك لم يأبه الوحدات لهذه الهبات لكون الفوز هو الذي يكفل انعاش آماله بالقاء ضمن دائرة المنافسة ، وسادت الاجواء مسحة من الاعتراضات في ظل ضعف حكم الساحة علي رضا باحتساب الاخطاء، فتفرغ محمود شلباية ورأفت علي للاعتراض فنال شلباية البطاقة الصفراء وتبعه رأفت علي بالبطاقة الحمراء في الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع بعد ان اشهر له البطاقة الصفراء واتبعها مباشرة بالحمراء، وجاء دورعبد اللطيف البهداري هو الاخر الذي اشترى البطاقة الصفراء بعد اطلاق صافرة النهاية، وهذا مؤشر الى توتر الاعصاب في ظل العجز باصابة الشباك.
*انفراج وطرد*
لم يأبه لاعبو الوحدات للنقص العددي بعد طرد رأفت فاستهلوا الحصة الثانية ببداية أكثر اتزانا ولجأوا الى التغيير في الطريقة بابقاء محمود شلباية لوحده في الامام، ولم تمض أكثر من دقيقتين على البداية حتى كان محمود شلباية يقتحم ولحظة محاولته الاستدارة تعرض للجذب من المدافع احتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء نفذها احمد عبد الحليم على يمين الحارس الخطري مدركا الهدف الأول، الذي يبدو وان لاعبي النهضة اصيبوا بعدوى الاعتراض فنال بابا اسكا البطاقة الصفراء، وبعد لحظات حصل على الحمراء، وبدأ الانفتاح الدفاعي يسود الاجواء فكان لا بد من التبديل فدفع ثائر جسام بورقة ياسين السهل بدلا من كشكش بيد ان مدرب النهضة اشرك اوراقا هجومية تمثلت بمنصور النعيمي وسليم الفارسي عوضا عن عبدالله شنان وسالم الشامسي، وحاول محمد مصبح وعلي الجابري والنعيمي السيطرة على منطقة المناورة التي كانت محطة الاخضر بالتحضير من خلال تواجد عامر ذيب والسهل ومحمد جمال التي كانت تصب في الغالب بالميسرة لتمكين احمد عبد الحليم من الاستمرار بالتسديد فارسل قذيفة لاهبة ردها الخاطري للداخل لم تجد من يدخلها المرمى.
ولان لاعبي الوحدات لم يرتدوا للمواقع الخلفية وابقوا على الزخم الهجومي فقلت الفرص للاعبي النهضة وغابت الخطورة عن مرمى عامر شفيع باستثناء تحركات فيتور المرعبة وان كانت تحت سيطرة باسم فتحي والبهداري ومن خلفهما الحارس شفيع الذي انبرى لتسديدة منصور النعيمي القوية، وهذا ما ساهم بابقاء الوحدات على مغامراته بهدف التعزيز الذي جاء بامضاء محمود شلباية فبعد رأسيته التي علت العارضة عاد في هذه المرة ليغمز ثابتة عامر ذيب برأسه ولحظة خروج الخاطري تهادت الكرة بالشباك هدف التعزيز الثاني بالدقيقة 73، لترتفع الروح المعنوية لدى الاخضر فاشترك عيسى السباح بدلا من احمد عبد الحليم وكاد شلباية يدرك الثالث لولا صحوة الخاطري الذي سبقه بالمواجهة بعد ان لحق بكرة السباح الامامية وتكرر هذا المشهد كثيرا وبالاخص مع المحارمة وشلباية وحتى عامر ذيب الذي واجه تماما وتخلص من نادر سلوم لكنه تأخر بالتسديد تبعه السباح وشلباية وحتى باسم فتحي الذي سدد وهو مواجه خلصها الدفاع لكن يبدو ان التهور والافتقار الى الاسناد واحيانا الاستهتار حرم الاخضر من مضاعفة غلته ، ومع ذلك قدم الوحدات عرضا قويا في الشوط الثاني استحق عليه الفوز باكثر من ذلك.
*شباب الأردن 0 صحم 0*
اتسمت الدقائق الأولى من اللقاء بالحذر بين الفريقين، في ظل حرص كل طرف على جس نبض الآخر، قبل المغامرة في البحث عن التسجيل، الامر الذي جعل مرميي معتز ياسين من شباب الأردن وحارب الحبسي بعيدين عن الكرات الخطرة، باستثناء تسديدة نجم فريق صحم محسن جوهر الذي سدد كرة قوية اعتلت العارضة بقليل.
ومع مرور الوقت راح لاعبو شباب الأردن يدخلون اجواء المباراة، بفضل نشاط مهند محارمة الذي نشط في الجهة اليسرى، اضافة الى انضمامه للوسط الى جانب علاء الشقران وشادي ابو هشهش ومحمد خير، والاخير لعب في الميمنة، مع منحه مهمة التقدم للمواقع الهجومية للانضمام الى فادي لافي وكبالينغو.
فريق صحم لعب الذي لعب بطريقة 3-5-2، اعتمد على خالد مفتاح وناصر العلي ومحسن الجوهر واسعد مبارك ومحمد الغساني، والاخير برز في اللعب على الميمنة، ما شكل جبهة هجومية عمانية، خاصة في ظل انضمام نجم الفريق الجوهر الى الميمنة.
هذا الاسلوب غير من مجريات المباراة بعد انقضاء الثلث الأول من الشوط، ليرتفع الاداء، وتتعدد زيارات المرميين، بدأها المحارمة بركنية على رأس لافي ابعدها الدفاع في الوقت المناسب، تبعها المحارمة بتسديدة من خارج المنطقة مرت فوق المرمى، قبل ان يهدر وسيم البزور فرصة التقدم عندما نفذ حازم جودت كرة حاول البزور التطاول لها امام المرمى العماني من دون ان يتمكن منها، لينشط نادي صحم، بعد ان تحرك مهاجماه يعقوب عبدالكريم وسلطان البريكي، لتتاح اخطر فرصة في المباراة عندما توغل الغساني في الميمنة، قبل ان يرسل كرة عرضية ارتقى لها جوهر ووضعها برأسه ارتدت من القائم الايمن مواصلة طريقها للخارج.
فريق شباب الأردن ظل الاخطر في بناء الهجمات، خاصة بعدما بدأ مصطفى شحادة وحازم جودت بالتقدم عبر الاطراف، مع الابقاء على البزور وصالح نمر في العمق الدفاعي، ونجح المحارمة في صنع أكثر من فرصة لنفسه، من خلال التقدم على مشارف الجزاء ومن ثم التسديد، وكاد اللاعب ان يصيب مرمى الحبسي عندما سدد كرة قوية من خارج الجزاء طار خلفها الحارس وامسكها بصعوبة، رد عليه الغساني مباشرة بتسديدة لاهبة من خارج الجزاء، تصدى لها معتز ياسين وابعدها لركنية، لينتهي الشوط من دون اهداف.
*لا اهداف*
تأثرت الآلة الهجومية لشباب الأردن بخروج المحارمة بداية الشوط الثاني بسبب الاصابة، وحل مكانه انس جبارات، ليتراجع الانتاج الهجومي لممثل الكرة الأردنية، مما افسح المجال امام صحم للتقدم نحو مرمى ياسين، معتمدا بالدرجة الأولى على الطرفين وخصوصا الغساني الذي نشط في الميمنة، الا ان هجمات العمانيين تحطمت امام بسالة صالح نمر والبزور وجودت، ما ابقى الخطورة بعيدا عن المرمى.
على الجانب الاخر، بدا واضحا اصرار شباب الأردن على الاقتحام من البوابة الامامية، من خلال محاولة ارسال الكرات البينية الى لافي وكبالينغو، الامر الذي ادى الى فشل الهجمات، وبالتالي غياب الخطورة عن مرمى الحبسي الذي ظل بعيدا عن الاختبارات، نتيجة شح الهجمات، باستثناء الهجمة الفرصة الاخطر التي جاءت من كرة طويلة ارسلها جودت طويلة الى لافي الذي ظنه المدافع العماني متسللا، الا ان المحترف الفلسطيني لم يتمكن جيدا من الكرة التي لمسها برأسه لتمر قريبة جدا من القائم الايسر لمرمى صحم.
فريق شباب الأردن راح يتقدم بشكل افضل للمواقع الهجومية بعد انتصاف الشوط، ولاحت فرصة خطرة للافي الذي استقبل كرة داخل الجزاء، قبل ان يسددها برعونة بجانب المرمى، رد عليه الغساني بتسديدة نجح ياسين في ابعادها، ليواصل الشباب تقدمه بحثا عن التقدم، وطالب خير بركلة جزاء عندما تعرض للاعثار داخلة منطقة جزاء صحم.
ولجأ الفريقان في الدقائق المتبقية الى الاوراق البديلة حيث اشرك صحم سعيد العلومي ومحمد الشيادي مكان محسن الجوهر وناصر العلي، فيما لجأ شباب الأردن الى تعزيز دفاعاته باشراك عمار الشرايدة مكان خير، تبعه باشراك عدي زهران مكان شحادة، وكاد الشرايدة ان يغير النتيجة في الوقت بدل الضائع عندما سدد كرة قوية من خارج الجزاء، ابعدها الحارس بتألق الى ركنية، ليخرج الفريقان بالتعادل من دون اهداف.

----------

